#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【開發中】 付費瀏覽測試捐錢箱

## 雪麒

經過長時間的編寫調試，付費瀏覽貌似有些眉目了。雖然之前的付費瀏覽尚未能恢復，且因為各種技術原因沒能恢復得和之前一模一樣，但目前基本可以使用了。

以下是測試捐錢箱，通過【charge=（收取樂園幣數額）】付費瀏覽內容【/charge】（使用時把【】換成[]）即可。

因為小獸沒有那麼多測試帳號QAQ所以只能麻煩大家捐點錢來測試付費瀏覽了～～


加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 1.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：





加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 1.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：





加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 1.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## wingwolf

可以使用⊙ω⊙
點擊后可以看到裏面的內容，Money也有相應的減少~
然後我忘了看雪麒的Money有沒有增加（掩面（炸！！！
話說已付費會員列表部份好像還沒有做好？付費后依然顯示0 ~~

辛苦雪麒了⊙ω⊙

顺便测试(?)

加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 0.50 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## 仴小維仴

看不到雪麟的已付費會員列表
但看得到wingwolf的列表OAO
而wingwolf  
我剛幫你看了一下
錢有增加喔><

----------


## wingwolf

今天發現首樓測試又多了一個於是再來試試⊙ω⊙
點擊可以看到裏面內容OK~
刷新頁面后成功顯示已付費，付費列表中的名字也增加了OK~
辛苦雪麒了\\⊙ω⊙//

----------


## 咖啡

糟糕我不會用QAQ
可以教一下我嗎?
系統一直出現
You have exceeded the frequency for charging for content per post

----------


## 雪麒

> 糟糕我不會用QAQ
> 可以教一下我嗎?
> 系統一直出現
> You have exceeded the frequency for charging for content per post


請使用完全符合


```
【charge=（收取樂園幣數額）】付費瀏覽內容【/charge】（使用時把【】換成[]）
```

語法的方式使用付費測試功能。如果依舊不行，請到聊天室來找我～～～

----------


## 黑獅

> 測試BBcode：


這個部分，付費後圖片BBcode好像沒有啟動成功。

付費名單在刷新頁面前不會立刻顯示自己的名字。



加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 1.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## 阿翔

有關付款箱我有個問題（不知道會不會已經有誰講過而我看漏眼）
因為一個不記得今天不小心編輯了自己文章的付款箱中的內容，
看見紀錄都消失了差點以為自己做錯了什麼事，之後才記起這一點來……
其實是想要問一下，紀錄消失了，那麼已經付款的人如果想再看文章的付款內容時，
會有需要重新付款嗎？還是只有文字紀錄上是消失了而已？

----------


## 雪麒

> 有關付款箱我有個問題（不知道會不會已經有誰講過而我看漏眼）
> 因為一個不記得今天不小心編輯了自己文章的付款箱中的內容，
> 看見紀錄都消失了差點以為自己做錯了什麼事，之後才記起這一點來……
> 其實是想要問一下，紀錄消失了，那麼已經付款的人如果想再看文章的付款內容時，
> 會有需要重新付款嗎？還是只有文字紀錄上是消失了而已？


目前的付款箱是完全按照文字內容進行判斷的
只要文字內容相同，即使是在不同的帖子裡也會被視為相同
而若文字內容不同，即會被視作新的付款箱
也許之後會加以改進，不過現時情況就是如此了
所以若修改內容確實是需要重新付款的，不過記錄並沒有消失，只要完全恢復為之前的內容就可以還原付款的文字記錄，之前已付款的也不必再次付款
如果確實無法還原，可以讓我來手工修改記錄～

----------


## 阿翔

再請問一個問題，我修改的是付款箱外面的文字，
但是付款箱也會因文章字數不同了而要重新收費的嗎？

----------


## 雪麒

> 再請問一個問題，我修改的是付款箱外面的文字，
> 但是付款箱也會因文章字數不同了而要重新收費的嗎？


不会，只要【charge】【/charge】内的文字没有变化，就不会重新收费
不过注意，修改了一个空格一个标点也叫修改哦～

----------

